# Gt Zr-1000



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a 1999 model GT ZR-1000 bike. This was one of the last frames built in Santa Ana. I've really enjoyed riding this bike, despite my real love being mountain biking. Having said that, I'm used to a rough ride, so I can't really complain or even comment much about the ZR. Due to my lack of roadie comparisons, I've been fairly impressed with the bike. For mountain biking, I have a wide range of bikes I ride, from a rigid Surly singlespeed to an 8" downhill bike.

Perhaps it comes with living in Orange County, California, but I have a subtle interest in upgrading what I consider a perfectly good bike to something else. How much smoother could anything else be? As I mentioned, I don't ride that often, but I do throw a leg over it every so often for a 50 or 100 mile ride. Compared to doing a rocky DH ride ride, the ZR seems relatively smooth, and I can't say that I'm particularly fatigued doing those rides (which actually somewhat surprises myself, since I'm just a 38 y.o. desk jocky, and I don't do many epic mtb rides. 

But would I really notice a difference on a newer type of bike? Realistically, what should I expect out of a new bike?

BTW, I thought of just upgrading the frame and fork, but I figure I'll just swapm the Dura Ace parts and the rest over to a smaller frame for my girlfriend to ride (that's the underlaying motivation for the upgrade) vs. just getting her an inexpensive complete bike, such as a Giant OCR2/3.


----------



## gm1230126 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Try Ti*

I have a GT Ti road bike similar geometry and angles to the ZR that you are riding. Ti definitely does have a bit more forgiving ride. Problem is GT doesn't make them anymore but they come up for sale used once and a while. The GT Edge Ti was made from 1994-1998 and the GT Forte was made in 98-9 model years. The Edge was USA made and the Forte was a Taiwan frame.


----------

